# Topics > Conversational AI > Intelligent personal virtual voice assistants >  Project Debater, IBM Research, Yorktown Heights, New York, USA

## Airicist

Developer - IBM Research

Home page - research.ibm.com//interactive/project-debater

Project Debater on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

AI learns the art of debate

Published on Jun 18, 2018




> Project Debater is the first AI system that can debate humans on complex topics. The goal is to help people build persuasive arguments and make well-informed decisions.


"AI Learns the Art of Debate"

by Arvind Krishna
June 18, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Article "What it’s like to watch an IBM AI successfully debate humans"
Project Debater will argue with you — and make jokes

by Dieter Bohn
June 18, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Article "IBM's Jeopardy-Winning AI Is Now Ready to Debate You"

by Kevin Kelleher
June 18, 2018

----------


## Airicist

IBM robot Project Debater can argue with humans

Published on Jun 19, 2018




> Project Debater is the company's latest artificial intelligence that pulls in data from hundreds of millions of sources to win a debating argument.


"An IBM computer debates humans, and wins, in a new, nuanced competition"
AI isn't just winning at board games. Now it's learning the art of persuasion.

by Stephen Shankland
June 18, 2018

----------


## Airicist

IBM's latest AI project is ready to argue

Published on Jun 19, 2018




> A large group of journalists and IBM employees sit quietly while a black monolith (yes, like the one found in 2001: A Space Odyssey) with a display shows three animated blue balls floating in front and behind each other. The assembled humans are waiting for Project Debater to state its rebuttal. It's arguing for government-subsidized space exploration. It's parsing the four-minute opening remarks of 2016 Israeli national debate champion Noa Ovadia. It's thinking, and its reply is impressive but not always natural.


"IBM’s Project Debater is an AI that's ready to argue"
But it’s really built to present unbiased arguments.

by Roberto Baldwin
June 18, 2018

----------


## Airicist

IBM Project Debater - Speech by Crowd

Published on Jan 8, 2019




> Project Debater - Speech by Crowd is a new and experimental cloud-based AI platform for crowd-sourcing decision support. It uses the core AI behind Project Debater to collect free-text arguments from large audiences on debatable topics and automatically construct persuasive viewpoints to support or contest the topic. Watch to find out how it works.

----------


## Airicist

IBM's AI lost to a human at a debate showdown

Published on Feb 12, 2019




> Thank god we're still better at something.

----------


## Airicist

Article "IBM computer stars in Cambridge debate on the dangers of AI"

by Hanna Ziady
November 21, 2019

----------


## Airicist

IBM’s Project Debater - What it is, how it works, what it means

Dec 5, 2019




> For me, project debater is one of the most amazing use cases of AI. In this conversation I talk to Dan Lahav (a researcher and computer scientist in the IBM project debater team) and Harish Natarajan (a world leading debater who competed against the machine) about the amazing debating AI developed by IBM. We explore what project debater is, how capable it is, how it feels to debate against a machine, what the use cases are beyond the debating competition.

----------


## Airicist

The Debater

March 11, 2020




> “The Debater” tells the story of an eclectic team of researchers that dare to take AI into uncharted territory — the world of human discourse. It explores what it means to live in a world where AI helps us make better decisions, particularly in the era of fake news and ideology echo chambers.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Artificial Intelligence can debate and it’s pretty good at it (but not as good as the best humans)"
AI is ready to stop playing games and move on to other challenges.

by Mihai Andrei 
March 17, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "An IBM AI Debates Humans—but It’s Not Yet the Deep Blue of Oratory"
The give-and-take of formal arguments is still outside of a machine’s “comfort zone”—at least for now

by Bret Stetka
March 17, 2021

----------

